# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS 7.5] Problme d'installation de apache tomcat

## scary

Bonjour,

Voila mon problme est que je n'arrive pas  faire communiquer Tomcat et IIS, lorsque je tente d'ouvrir une application j'ai l'erreur suivante :




> Erreur HTTP 500.0 - Internal Server Error
> Echec de l'appel de LoadLibraryEx sur le filtre ISAPI "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\ISAPI\isapi_redirect.dll"
> 
> Module : IIS Web Core
> Notification : Inconnu
> Gestionnaire : StaticFile
> Code d'erreur : 0x800700c1
> URL demande : http://localhost:80/examples/servlet...loWorldExample
> Chemin d'accs physique : C:\inetpub\wwwroot\examples\servlets\servlet\HelloWorldExample
> ...


Avez-vous une ide de ce qui ne va pas ?  ::(:

----------


## scary

C'est bon problme rsolue  ::):

----------


## crocodingo

Tu peux donner la solution ? j'ai le mme problme.

Merci.

----------


## suchiwa

> Tu peux donner la solution ? j'ai le mme problme.
> 
> Merci.


Bonjour,

La politesse voudrait que l'on suive et remplisse son propre poste, je vais le faire pour notre ami...

La question de la communication entre IIS et Tomcat repose sur un module  installer, soit une dll, isapi_redirect.dll.

Ce site te permet d'avoir un echantillon complet de qualit en anglais:
http://www.techstacks.com/howto/iis_..._redirect.html

Cordialement,
Vincent

----------

